# anyone from ontario? have a ?



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

ok I can't seem to find an answer and would like to know if my ex is lying to me. he said that his social assistance worker said he doesn't have to pay child support and he believes he doesn't have to pay support when he goes on disability as well. I have called around but got answering machines. Is there anyone from ontario that may know this answer? thanks


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm in Alberta but my ex is in Ontario. He currently owes me about $45,000.00 in child support because he hasn't paid anything over the years and there's a court order in place. He's been on disability for a good chunk of the time too, and the arrears just kept racking up.

In Canada, they will take his income and plug it into a formula to arrive at the amount he owes. If he ever wants it changed he has to go to court. So do you. Is there a court order in place?

He may be able to make arrangements to not have to pay while he's on support, but the arrears should still be adding up if he hasn't changed it and there is a court order.

If you do not yet have a court order I don't know what will happen.


----------

